

Show HN: Simple Sortable/Filterable Chromebook Comparison Chart - d2p
http://prodct.info/chromebooks/

======
d2p
I'm after a new Chromebook, and couldn't find a nice easy way to whittle the
list down to just those that matched my requirements and available in the UK.

I started building a table, and decided it could be useful to others; so this
tool was born!

